# Schwingung messen mit Wago 750-841



## Nobbie (3 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche nach einer Strategie, wie ich mit CoDeSys eine Datenerfassung für einen Beschleunigungssensor umsetze. 

Es handelt sich um einen Sensor, welcher ein +-10V in meinen analogen Eingang gibt. Ich möchte damit die Schwingungsamplitutde und natürlich die Frequenz eines Stahlturmes, welcher durch Wind und einen rotierenden Körper (max. 4Hz) angeregt wird, messen. Ich erwarte, dass die Frequenz im Bereich 1-20Hz liegt. Ich sollte mit meiner maxialen Abtastfrequenz (3ms-->330Hz) also keine Probleme haben. 

Gibt es da schon Bibliotheken, die aus einem Signal die Maxima, Minima auslesen und vielleicht mit Hilfe eines Zeitstempels die Frequenz berechnen?
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand die Herangehensweise erläutern. 
Das ganze müsste dann ja auch wahrscheinlich über mehrere Perioden gemittelt werden (z.B. 1sek), wenn mal nicht das Maximum der Schwingung gelesen wurde. 
Die Ergebnisse sollen dann im Sekundentakt ausgelesen, in eine Datei geschrieben und an unseren Server geschickt werden. Aber das ist noch eine andere Baustelle.

Ihr seht ich bin noch nicht so Vertraut mit der Programmierumgebung und würde mich über konstruktive Hilfe freuen.

Ach ja, eine Lösung in ST wäre schön.

Danke und Gruß, nobbi


----------



## JesperMP (3 September 2010)

Suche nach: "Fast Fourier Transformation".


----------



## ebt'ler (3 September 2010)

Hi,

meiner Meinung nach wäre es am einfachsten die Zeit zwischen den Vorzeichenwechsel (des Signals) von Minus auf Plus zu messen.

Hier zur Schwingung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwingung

Die gemessene Zeit ist dann die Schwingunsdauer (f = 1 / T).

Aber vielleicht fällt anderen hier noch eine bessere Lösung ein.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 September 2010)

Nein ... es ist schon so, wie Jesper es schreibt.
Du mußt eine Signalkurve und diese auf möglichst hoch auflösend aufzeichnen und dies dann mit der FFT-Analyse in ihre Bestandteile zerlegen.
Dieses Thema hatte ich hier im Forum schon einmal (zwar auf Step7-Basis - aber hier in SCL) ausgebreitet. Dazu gibt es also so Einiges zu lesen ...

Bei weiteren Fragen dazu dann bitte melden ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Oberchefe (24 September 2010)

Wenn Du schon eine Wago hast, vielleicht wäre die 750-645 was:
* 2-Kanal Schwingstärke/Wälzlagerüberwachung VIB I/O
http://www.wagocatalog.com/okv3/index_body.asp?strE_out=23142&lid=1&cid=1&strSortNr=1&strSortText=0
*


----------

